# Refrigerator Pecan Dessert for Crewsk



## Catseye (Dec 21, 2004)

Refrigerator Pecan Dessert

----------------------------------FILLING----------------------------------
      2 pk butter-pecan instant
           - pudding/pie filling
           Milk (as needed)
      1 lg Cool Whip (quart?)
      8 oz Cream cheese
      2 T  Sour cream (optional)
      1 c  Confectioner's sugar

-----------------------------------CRUST-----------------------------------
      2 c  flour
    3/4 c  Pecans, finely ground
      9 T  butter (1 stick and 1 inch)

----------------------------------TOPPING----------------------------------
    2/3 c  Pecans, coarsely broken
      1 T  butter
      6 t  Light brown sugar

  PREPARE CRUST:  Stir pecans for crust into flour and cut in butter.  Use
  spatula to press mixture flat into long pan (9x12").  Bake at 325 degrees
  F. till brown, about 25 minutes.  (You will smell the nuts cooking.)

  PREPARE TOPPING:  Brown pecans for topping in 1 T butter and the light
  brown sugar until resembles praline; let cool.

  Soften cream cheese; add 2 T sour cream (optional).  Mix up pudding
  according to directions, including milk.  Blend cream cheese mixture
  thoroughly with confectioner's sugar; add 1 cup Cool Whip from container.

  Spread cream cheese mixture onto cooled crust; top with pudding, then the
  rest of the cool whip.  Pour cooled pecan topping on top and chill.

Crewsk, I have never found prepackaged butter pecan pudding mix.  I just use vanilla.  


Cats


----------



## crewsk (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks Cats, this looks so good!! I can't wait to try it.


----------

